# Java lässt sich nicht Installieren Windows7Ultimate 64Bit



## Karsten S. (8. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

Nach ca. 72Stunden Suche bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Ich habe meinen Computer gestern neu aufgesetzt und seit dem kann ich kein Java mehr installieren.
Außerdem habe ich eine Windows 64Bit Ultimate Version alle Updates o. ä. sind bereits installiert doch es kommen immer drei verschiedene Fehlermeldungen, entweder Fehlercode 1619,1618 oder ein Text(Bild folgt unten)
Die Fehlercodes sind mir inzwischen klar habe aber alles gemacht um diese zu vermeiden jedoch passiert nichts
Java war bevor ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe voll Funktionsfähig nur was jetzt los ist, ist mir leider ein Rätsel...

Dies kommt immer wenn ich von der Java Seite die Datei downloade:
W7xVzY.png (767 x 396 pixels)






yo1ilm.png (378 x 270 pixels)





Solangsam bin ich am verzweifeln die Offline Versionen habe ich auch bereits gedownloadet doch es kommt immer das selbe....


----------



## knilch (9. Sep 2014)

Hm,
Das ist aber eine merkwürdige Datei die du da hast. Wenn du JRE und/oder JDK installieren willst, dann lade die Installationsdateien doch direkt auf der Oracle seite runter.... Suche mit Google JDK und du kommst direkt auf die Seite: Java SE - Downloads | Oracle Technology Network | Oracle


----------

